# So Jenny's results are in...



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Excellent Trillium!! Such a good feeling I am sure. Good luck with your future in breeding reds.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations on the fantastic news. You must be on cloud 9. 
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How wonderful! I'm so very, very glad Jenny's results were so terrific. You have every right to do "the happy dance." If you don't know the steps, I'll send Chagall up to show you. He's quite the little hip-hop dancer!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...you know how happy I am because we got to share our excitement over the phone. Deb, all of these reports turned a gloomy, rainy, damp day into nothing but sunshine and elation. I am over the moon!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a relief! What tests did you have run?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am sure Trillium is busy getting her kids ready for school, so figured I would answer your question Cbrand. Jenny had her eyes CERFED, a thyroid blood draw, patellas luxated, cardiac exam, S/A skin punch and her hips x-rayed with an OFA assessment done on them. All of these results only became available to us by phone yesterday and will be posted on the OFA web site. We also intend to apply for a CHIC number for each of the girls as their tests are completed and the results come in.

Jenny is clear by parentage of vWd, but Holly's original owner will not give me her paperwork, so we opted to retest Holly for it and NE, even though we KNOW she is clear of vWd, and then we can, with clear consciences, post that the girls ARE indeed clear by parentage because we have documentation. We will not have Holly's NE results until after Jenny is bred, but the boy Jenny is being bred to has been tested and is clear.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am sure Trillium is busy getting her kids ready for school, so figured I would answer your question



I just now got time to sit for a few. The kids are off to school, dogs walked, dishes on, laundry on... lol. Thanks for getting back to cbrand for me.




Chagall's mom said:


> How wonderful! I'm so very, very glad Jenny's results were so terrific. You have every right to do "the happy dance." If you don't know the steps, I'll send Chagall up to show you. He's quite the little hip-hop dancer!


I'd love to see Chagall do the happy dance it must be so cute.  Thank you I'll tell you Jenny got extra treats yesterday just cause I'm so happy.



spoospirit said:


> _Congratulations on the fantastic news. You must be on cloud 9.
> _


Thank you!! I still have a great big grin on my face.



Olie said:


> Excellent Trillium!! Such a good feeling I am sure. Good luck with your future in breeding reds.


Thanks I'm just so excited. I've been sure that she would pass her testing, though I still worried but then again I'm good at worrying lol. But it is such a relief to have it done and absolutely wonderful to have such great hip results. 

It is funny though when I told the kids (my 2 youngest) her test results were great and back they were sure that must mean she is going to have puppies now. By now I mean today or maybe tomorrow. I've been doing some explaining that it doesn't work that way. I just know when she is finally bred I will hear each and every day is she going to have the puppies today, how about tomorrow. No they are not excited!! lol!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys sure ran the gamut! The only other thing I would recommend is a DM test. This is a relatively new test, and I never thought that Degenerative Myelopathy was that big of a deal in Poodles, but I am surprised at the number of tested dogs who have come back as carriers. Like VWD, it is a simple recessive, so testing this generation will mean that future generations can be cleared by parentage.

Did Flynn ever get his final OFA score? Just curious to know if there was any change between his pre-lim and his final.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> You guys sure ran the gamut! The only other thing I would recommend is a DM test. This is a relatively new test, and I never thought that Degenerative Myelopathy was that big of a deal in Poodles, but I am surprised at the number of tested dogs who have come back as carriers. Like VWD, it is a simple recessive, so testing this generation will mean that future generations can be cleared by parentage.
> 
> Did Flynn ever get his final OFA score? Just curious to know if there was any change between his pre-lim and his final.


We are doing DM too but aren't sure the results will be back in time for this litter. The swabs just arrived yesterday, so we have our fingers crossed that Jenny holds off on starting her heat until we have enough time to get the results. If it is not in time, while that will suck, we are okay with it. There are more breeders not doing the test than doing it at this point, so at least we will have results on both of them for the next time they are bred to anyone.

Flynn's hips were done and sent out last week. The vet who did the xrays felt there was a marked improvement over his pre lims at fourteen months. He has assured us Flynn should never have an issue with his hips, and figures we will be high end of fair, low end of good. Results should be in late next week, early the week after, and I will be sure to let you now the results.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOOHOO! Congrats! I don't blame you for being excited and not being able to wait. Excellent... wow, can't get any better than that! LOL


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> WOOHOO! Congrats! I don't blame you for being excited and not being able to wait. Excellent... wow, can't get any better than that! LOL


Thanks so much I'm still really excited about it. I went today to the vets to get Jenny's stitches from the sa test out and it was so much fun to talk about the results.


----------

